# Cactus Knife



## MesquiteMan (Feb 6, 2009)

Here is a knife a buddy of mine made with a blank that I made for him.  I am not a knife maker so I don't know anything about it other than it has a set of my cactus knife scales and is sharp enough to shave!  I thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 6, 2009)

HOLY COW!!


----------



## rdunn12 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow that is cool.I have thought of doing some casts for knife scales.Now I know I am gonna have to try it.


----------



## btboone (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like you're in the knife business Curtis!


----------



## Kalai (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Curtis, very nice knife, I used to fool around with knifes and would like to do it again, I know none of mine looked as good as yours, aloha.

Chris


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 7, 2009)

Very special.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Feb 7, 2009)

Curtis,  is that common paddle cactus?  Looks great!  The director of entertainment and finance (wife) noticed it and asked why I haven't done something like that!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 7, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## stoneman (Feb 7, 2009)

Beautiful work - both the scales and the knife. I like it.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 7, 2009)

The cactus scales are the bomb!  Is that a kit knife or does your friend make it from scratch?  It looks beautiful.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 7, 2009)

I think it was a kit.  He is not a real experienced knife maker but did a pretty descent job I guess.  His fit and finish could use a little improvement, in all honesty.  Then again, I am super picky!


----------



## Mudder (Feb 7, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> He is not a real experienced knife maker but did a pretty descent job I guess.



 If I were him I'd kick you square in the N....... Uh, Groin! Kit or no kit that is a real nice job. If you ever get tired of it you can always send it to me. I have a place in my showcase where it would fit quite nicely. :at-wits-end:

As I said before, I guess you aren't owned by a cat :wink:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, it is a very nice knife.  It is not mine, though.  I just made the scales and took the pic for him.  He is planning to donate it to a charity auction, I think.


----------



## bmac (Feb 7, 2009)

*scale blanks*

OK Curtis, you've opened Pandoras box, so now you have to pay the price. When can we expect the scale blanks to up for sale? I'm sure there would be plenty of interest.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Bobby,

I have some scales already made.  Not sure what would be a fair price, though.  Also, I don't intend to list them here at IAP since they are not penturning related.  Shoot me a PM if you are seriously interested.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Feb 8, 2009)

now that is cool. I really like how it has depth to the handle.

Laurie


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 8, 2009)

It's very cool.  The fact that a knife is thicker than a pen makes it really stand out.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Feb 8, 2009)

Knife handle material is my primary business and I could sell a buttload of those. Fantastic!!


----------

